# not have anxiety



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

zero is going to be 1 in may, and he is showing signs of anxiety, mainly to me and when people come over, he always freaks out when he sees me and cries super loud, if i touch him it sound like im hurting him, he walks in circles around me and cant calm down, if people come in the house he gets way excited and tries to jump on them, he knows not to jump but u can tell he is just so excited he doesnt know what to do. im going to see my dog trainer that i have know for a while to help me work with him, i just dont know what to do. my lab is so easy going and zero has to know where all the cats are, constantly checks outside to bark and partol the house. that i dont mind, but i dont know what is anxiety or his breed.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

The whining when excited sounds like the breed to me. When Frag gets put in new situations or very exciting ones, he screams/whines like a banshee. That's pretty normal, but if he's getting worked up over people coming over or YOU coming home, that should be curbed. 

Are you talking about him going nuts when you walk in after you get home, when guests walk in, etc? If so, work on coming in and IGNORING him crated until he calms down, or if he's loose in the house, walk in, and as soon as he starts freaking out, go back outside and repeat. The point of this is to downplay entrances/exits so that the dogs do not get anxious or excited when people come home.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's what I have always done- ignore the dog when leaving and coming home. I never said goodbye or made a big deal about leaving or especially upon returning. Now that I leave Stosh free in the house a lot of times he doesn't even get up when I come home. Either that training works well or I'm really boring and it's no big deal when I come in.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

oh good idea! thanks im going to try that tonight!, it is right when i walk through the door he is there waiting for me. he also freaks out when he sees other dogs. i have a gentle leader for him and thats even hard to control. he turns into a barking horse and starts bucking.


----------

